# What's a Respectable Overhead Squat #



## Nate K (Feb 20, 2008)

What's a Respectable Overhead Squat #  ?
I don't really have an idea.


----------



## Rubes (Feb 20, 2008)

well at 5'7 171ish i lifted 185x5 soo i hope that helps some


----------



## JonnyStead (Feb 20, 2008)

Ultimately its more about good form than how heavy you lift. Lift with good form and eat well and your weights will go up as they are meant to.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2008)

I think that being able to squat your own bodyweight is decent.  But I think that I'll feel truly accomplished when I can squat 1.5 times my bodyweight (~340 pounds).


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 20, 2008)

A respectable lift is more than you lifted the last time you PRd.


----------



## fufu (Feb 20, 2008)

Good question, I don't know.

but thanks for the reminder of the lift, I think I may stick it in my routine.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay, my reading comprehension is shit today.  I missed the "overhead" part of the question.

If you can OH Squat _all the way down_ without falling on your ass, it's respectable.

My Back Squat is ~280, but my OH Squat is ~110.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 20, 2008)

Bodyweight would already be pretty badass.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Okay, my reading comprehension is shit today.  I missed the "overhead" part of the question.
> 
> If you can OH Squat _all the way down_ without falling on your ass, it's respectable.
> 
> My Back Squat is ~280, but my OH Squat is ~110.



I'm glad you cleared that up.  OH squat at 1.5 BW?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm glad you cleared that up.  OH squat at 1.5 BW?



I'd shit my colon out.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I'm glad you cleared that up.  OH squat at 1.5 BW?



yes.. you mean you cant do that?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 20, 2008)

Well Dan John who's pretty much the dude when it comes to Oh squat did 315lbs.

If you can Oh squat 2 thirds of your regular back squat id say thats pretty fucking incredible.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 20, 2008)

PreMier said:


> yes.. you mean you cant do that?





I am sure that I could not even press 1.5 BW over my head, let alone try to do a squat with that much weight up there.
Back squatting 1.5 BW is about my limit when I push the 1 RMs.



Are you implying that you can?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2008)

no   i cant even press that at the moment. thats almost 300lbs for me


----------



## Big G (Feb 21, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I'd shit my colon out.


----------



## StanUk (Feb 22, 2008)

Rubes said:


> well at 5'7 171ish i lifted 185x5 soo i hope that helps some



Shit, are you for real? Or did you also miss the "overhead" word in the question?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2008)

If you can do a deep overhead squat holding a towel in your hands I think that's respectable.  I'm not kidding.  Most people can't do a good looking unloaded overhead squat without form turning to shit.  The most I've ever even seen someone do is 185 for a triple (It was DEEP DEEP DEEP).


----------



## Nate K (Feb 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Okay, my reading comprehension is shit today.  I missed the "overhead" part of the question.
> 
> If you can OH Squat _all the way down_ without falling on your ass, it's respectable.
> 
> My Back Squat is ~280, but my OH Squat is ~110.



Word, yeah most people probably can't do one with good form with the bar.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 22, 2008)

Nate K said:


> Word, yeah most people probably can't do one with good form with the bar.



I should point out that I did fall on my ass a few times.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 22, 2008)

CowPimp said:


> If you can do a deep overhead squat holding a towel in your hands I think that's respectable.  I'm not kidding.  Most people can't do a good looking unloaded overhead squat without form turning to shit.  The most I've ever even seen someone do is 185 for a triple (It was DEEP DEEP DEEP).



Yeah..I'm just working towards 135 now.  I was worn out from 3 sets of 95 the other day.


----------



## Nate K (Feb 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I should point out that I did fall on my ass a few times.



Thats ok.
I think some people think your making up some dumb lift when they see an overhead squat.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 22, 2008)

Nate K said:


> Thats ok.
> I think some people think your making up some dumb lift when they see an overhead squat.



  You should do Jump Squats.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2008)

The best i ever did was 88x3 ATG. That was a very tough session, lol.

Doubt i could keep very good form anymore though, totally out of practice and find back squats hard enough now .

One day...


----------



## Rubes (Feb 23, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Shit, are you for real? Or did you also miss the "overhead" word in the question?



nope my back squat is 365x2 and my front squat is 275x3 im sure thats my overhead


----------



## DOMS (Feb 23, 2008)

Rubes said:


> nope my back squat is 365x2 and my front squat is 275x3 im sure thats my overhead



A front squat is *not* an overhead squat.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2008)

right, but he said his overhead was 185x5


----------



## goob (Feb 23, 2008)

Rubes said:


> nope my back squat is 365x2 and my front squat is 275x3 im sure thats my overhead


 
I have doubts you could do 185lb's as an overhead squat, for all I know you might be able to do it, but It's a different beast compared to front and back squats.  Have you actually tried it?

BTW your back and front squats are very impressive.


----------



## Rubes (Feb 23, 2008)

goob said:


> I have doubts you could do 185lb's as an overhead squat, for all I know you might be able to do it, but It's a different beast compared to front and back squats.  Have you actually tried it?
> 
> BTW your back and front squats are very impressive.



yes i have tryed it and done it many times its part of the workouts i used to have to do for a grade in a class and part of the football training at the high school i used to play football for.

thank you for the complements one my other two forms of squat


----------



## goob (Feb 23, 2008)

Rubes said:


> yes i have tryed it and done it many times its part of the workouts i used to have to do for a grade in a class and part of the football training at the high school i used to play football for.
> 
> thank you for the complements one my other two forms of squat


 
Fair enough, that's really impressive then.


----------

